# Dicen que el roce hace el cariño



## Dorothea

Dicen que el roce hace el cariño.

They say that ______________________________________?¿?

Any suggestion?


----------



## Sallyb36

regular contact brings affection?

rubbing?????


----------



## Magus

I think that is about "keep in touch"....


----------



## Dorothea

yeah it's about keep in touch. It may be an idiom...


----------



## natasha2000

I wouldn't know the idiom in English, but as I understand this expression, it means the more time you spend with someone, more close you get with that person...

Keep in touch is not exactly the idiom that describes this... As I understand it, you can keep in touch with someone by e-mail, telephone, letter..etc.. Not neccessarily in person. And roce in this expression means to be with someone physically (make no mistake! not sexually!), spend time together, do things together...

Keep in touch would be in Spanish: manetener el contacto...

Saludos,
N.


----------



## estrella de mar

stroking shows affection?


----------



## natasha2000

estrella de mar said:
			
		

> stroking shows affection?


 
I think Sally was the closest in her first try:




> regular contact brings affection?


----------



## alelifich

"They say that the touch brings affection/love"


----------



## Sallyb36

I can't think of an English idiom to match, we only have familiarity breeds contempt, and that gives totally the opposite meaning.


----------



## Xerinola

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> I wouldn't know the idiom in English, but as I understand this expression, it means the more time you spend with someone, more close you get with that person...
> 
> Keep in touch is not exactly the idiom that describes this... As I understand it, you can keep in touch with someone by e-mail, telephone, letter..etc.. Not neccessarily in person. And roce in this expression means to be with someone physically (make no mistake! not sexually!), spend time together, do things together...
> 
> Keep in touch would be in Spanish: manetener el contacto...
> 
> Saludos,
> N.


 
I agree with natasha, I think isn't keep in touch, the sentence means what natasha explained very good!


----------



## natasha2000

Sallyb36 said:
			
		

> I can't think of an English idiom to match, we only have familiarity breeds contempt, and that gives totally the opposite meaning.


 
Really? 

If I heard someone saying "Familiarity breeds contempt" I would think exactly this: that two or more persons, if they hang around together a lot, they have more affection to each other, they like more each other...


----------



## Sallyb36

it means that if they hang around together a lot then they will get to dfeel contempt for each other.


----------



## natasha2000

Sallyb36 said:
			
		

> it means that if they hang around together a lot then they will get to dfeel contempt for each other.


 
Ups! I think I mixed the English "contempt" with Spanish "contento".

Sorry. I have it very clear now.


----------



## Sallyb36

we also say absence makes the heart grow fonder, so what I'm looking for is a mixture of the two, familiarity makes the heart grow fonder.


----------



## natasha2000

The Spanish people also say: La distancia es el olvido. 

I think that in fact, there is a completely opposite concept of relation distance/affection in English and Spanish. 

So, I think that Sally's right. We have to merge one English and one Spanish expression.


----------



## Magus

I'm agree with all of you, but i didn't get "tomerge", is it an expression? (mixed?)


----------



## Sallyb36

natasha after living with a Spaniard for the past 2 years I'm amazed at how many different concepts there are!  Everything seems to be totally the opposite.


----------



## estrella de mar

Magus,

tomerge, fue solo un error - es el verbo "to merge"  - mezclar/unir.


----------



## Magus

gracias!!!


----------



## natasha2000

Gracias, Estrella...

Ya está corregido.!

Lo siento, Magus.



			
				Sallyb36 said:
			
		

> natasha after living with a Spaniard for the past 2 years I'm amazed at how many different concepts there are! Everything seems to be totally the opposite.


 
At least you are never bored...   ...


----------



## vickyalessandrini

As there's no idiom in English to match this Spanish idiom, I made up a phrase to represent the meaning of the Spanish idiom: "close regular contact breeds affection".


----------



## Arrius

The opposite is "out of sight, out of mind", but there doesn't seem to be an English saying  for the thread phrase.  All that comes to mind is Dr Henry Higgins' song in "My Fair Lady": "I've grown accustomed to her face" with which he explains why he misses Eliza Doolittle after a long period of pleasant (but highly respectable) co-habitation.


----------



## Li'l Bull

Like Sally and Vicky, I also think the best translation is "Close contact breeds/brings affection".

_Close _contact is probably better than _regular _contact because two colleagues sharing the same office for ten years have definitely been in regular contact (ten years is a long time), but they might not have been in close contact (no chemistry).

I would choose _breeds _over _brings _because it resembles the structure "familiarity breeds contempt" and also because it's a more poetical word that conveys the idea of growth more precisely.

_Afterthought_: By the way, if you google "familiarity breeds affection", you'll get lots of (reliable) results, so I guess that works, too.


----------



## Argieman

I´ ve been married for a long time.
So I can´t help to agree with Natasha, post 10



vickyalessandrini said:


> As there's no idiom in English to match this Spanish idiom, I made up a phrase to represent the meaning of the Spanish idiom: "close regular contact breeds affection".


¿Close regular contact brings affection or pregnancy?


----------



## k-in-sc

Argieman said:


> I´ ve been married for a long time.
> So I can´t help to agree with Natasha, post 10


(can't help *but* agree) 
#10 is by Sally. Is "familiarity breeds contempt" what you meant?
For "el roce hace el cariño" maybe "togetherness makes the heart grow fonder" (again, the complete opposite of the actual English saying, which is "absence makes the heart grow fonder").


----------



## EddieZumac

Sallyb36 said:


> I can't think of an English idiom to match, we only have familiarity breeds contempt, and that gives totally the opposite meaning.


Similarly, familiarity breeds *attempt*.


----------



## cyberpedant

Might it not be possible to take the statement literally? ¨Stroking provokes affection" has plenty of good science behind it. It's well known that both people and their mamalian companion animals produce the hormone oxytocin during "petting sessions."
http://www.webmd.com/news/20101114/oxytocin-more-than-mere-love-hormone


----------



## k-in-sc

EddieZumac said:


> Similarly, familiarity breeds *attempt*.


Like Bill Cosby? 


cyberpedant said:


> Might it not be possible to take the statement literally? ¨Stroking provokes affection" has plenty of good science behind it. It's well known that both people and their mamalian companion animals produce the hormone oxytocin during "petting sessions."


True as that may be, people have explained what the expression means, and it's not that. "Roce" is figurative.


----------



## William Stein

It's similar to "appetite comes with eating". "affection comes from rubbing elbows" (or the soles of the feet in boko-maru)

_boko-maru_ – the supreme act of worship of the Bokononists, which is an intimate act consisting of prolonged contact between the naked soles of the feet of two persons.


----------



## Argieman

k-in-sc said:


> (can't help *but* agree)
> #10 is by Sally. Is "familiarity breeds contempt" what you meant?
> For "el roce hace el cariño" maybe "togetherness makes the heart grow fonder" (again, the complete opposite of the actual English saying, which is "absence makes the heart grow fonder").


Thank you for the correction, it´s but, not to.
Post 10 is Sally´s, yes, and she says "familiarity breeds contempt", as it happens with couples that have been married for a long time...
In spanish, el roce hace al cariño means that the longer and closer you stay with somebody, the deeper will be your affection for him/her. Your phrase "toghetherness..." is fine. The other has to do with the feeling you get when you miss somebody, and is also true, as true as familiarity breeds contempt...human relationships are complicated, aren´t they?
Sorry for my humble english, please correct me when I make mistakes, thank you. 
¡Saludos!


----------



## EddieZumac

Argieman said:


> Thank you for the correction, it´s but, not to.
> Post 10 is Sally´s, yes, and she says "familiarity breeds contempt", as it happens with couples that have been married for a long time...
> In spanish, el roce hace al cariño means that the longer and closer you stay with somebody, the deeper will be your affection for him/her. Your phrase "toghetherness..." is fine. The other has to do with the feeling you get when you miss somebody, and is also true, as true as familiarity breeds contempt...human relationships are complicated, aren´t they?
> Sorry for my humble english, please correct me when I make mistakes, thank you.
> ¡Saludos!


Correction: togetherness


----------



## Argieman

EddieZumac said:


> Correction: togetherness


Thank you!
Corrections are great, it´s learning together, "hoy por mí, mañana por tí" used to say my granma (a tough spaniard woman, who worked a lot, along with my grandpa, spaniard and tough like her)
¡Saludos from BA to Mexico!


----------



## Robert herd

Magus said:


> I think that is about "keep in touch"....


Keep in touch? Jajaja pero tú hablas castellano o inglés?



estrella de mar said:


> stroking shows affection?


I think that adjusts perfectly to the translation because it's a very typical spanish idiom which is very methaforical to describe. It means that two people together for example in a relationship with benefits can end up having a serious relationship out of that constant contact, sharing n being together. I don't know if in English you have an idiom similar. I will ask some english mates of mine...

Por ahi


Dorothea said:


> They say that ______________________________________?¿?
> 
> Any suggestion?


por ahí he visto lo siguiente aunque algunas de las respuestas de nuestros amigos ingleses me han gustado mucho. No obstante quizás ellos han traducido lo mejor que sabían. 
Yo vi lo siguiente y parece muy acertado: close contact engenders (breeds) affection 
A ver si te sirve. Saludos!


----------



## DelaChón

Sallyb36 said:


> I can't think of an English idiom to match, we only have familiarity breeds contempt, and that gives totally the opposite meaning.



Curiously enough, we also say something similar in Spanish: "donde hay confianza, da asco"... 

The nuances are different, though, for "el roce hace el cariño" has to do with people actually _being together_ and that's supposedly *both the cause and the consequence of affection* while "donde hay confianza, da asco" has more to do with people lacking respect for each other as _*a consequence of* getting to know each other_.


----------

